# Bill of Materials not found "Powerbook G4"



## jatdipasand (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello there,

I have a powerbook G4 currently running with 10.3.9 OS on it. When I try to install any application on the mac, it gives me an error message " The bill of materials for this package was not found". It gives me the same error for any application I try to install on it. I do not have the Mac OSx installation discs as well. I have the setup files in another mac that I have. But I cannot create a CD as well since my powerbook does not run any CD inserted into it. It simply spits it out after 30 seconds. So I was wondering IF there was any other way like a Firewire or a USb method to install the operating system on my powerbook. 
Please help me out, it would be much appreciated

Thanks!!!


----------



## dismantis (Dec 29, 2010)

hi i was wondering if you found a solution to your problem as i amm having the same issue now. i was given a power book g4 with os 10.3.9. and the same thing, i cant install anything on it. all i get is that bill of materials error msg. im new to mac to so that doesn help much, any advice wud be appreciated. thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2010)

The 'missing bill of materials' error will meant that OS X needs to be reinstalled. Do you have the 10.3 reinstall disks, or the original restore disk set ? Boot to that installer, and choose the Option for an Archive & Install.
When that completes, run Software Update until the system is fully up-to-date again.


----------

